

Microsoft's Complete Diskinect - SolInvictus
http://hellmode.com/2010/06/15/microsofts-complete-diskinect/

======
rbanffy
"and a dance demo featuring a No Doubt song (“Hella Good”) that was last
popular nearly ten years ago"

Ouch!

